# DSOL coffee Circle beans



## coffeechap

Time for another month of playing with beans and this month is a roaster who doesnt get a lot of exposure here, so really looking forward to getting into the beans. James at Coffee Circle is really pleased to be doing this roast for us and has really looking forward to the feedback from the group, he has our wants at heart and aims to give us that darker bean that cuts through milk and still gives a great espresso.

The beans will be on the doorsteps on the 14th or 15th of October and I will await the specific rest times that James recommends once I have the information, as usual guest lots are available and this month I have 8 lots of 500g available, the cost for this is £13 including delivery which represents a nice saving on the published prices, so names below for those interested.

please use this thread to chuck down your thoughts about this bean


----------



## bignorry

Isn't this just the best club to be a member of ?


----------



## ronsil

Please maximise your feedback on these Beans. I know James at Coffee Circle will appreciate all comments.


----------



## Daren

bignorry said:


> Isn't this just the best club to be a member of ?


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Jollybean

bignorry said:


> Isn't this just the best club to be a member of ?


Sure is. Can't wait to get the next beans to try out


----------



## 4515

I'll give these a go if theres still a spare bag


----------



## ShortShots

Count me in if there are any spots going


----------



## coffeechap

With all the l1 hype going on, I have neglected another of my cheeky pleasures , thus little group, so to keep you all updated, the beans were roasted on Thursday and will be sent out tomorrow so will have had a nice 6 day rest when they hit your doors.

James is looking forward to the feedback and I am looking forward to getting back and getting tucked into these, to those who have expressed a wish to have 500 grams I will sort out payment details with you and get them out by the end of the week.

And yes this is a great little club


----------



## Mrboots2u

A test ? ......


----------



## Daren

Any idea on recommended rest times for these yet Chap? I'm on my last 250g of fudge so I'm trying to pace myself accordingly.


----------



## Mrboots2u

6 days mentioned on another thread by cc


----------



## Xpenno

I can't wait for my first batch!


----------



## Daren

Perfect! Cheers


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> 6 days mentioned on another thread by cc


Which thread?


----------



## coffeechap

They should be good to go, but if the other DSOL threads are anything to go by the will be better when rested longer. James wants feedback over 28 sets so I will stash some f mine yo use much later


----------



## coffeechap

Update folks the beans were mailed out yesterday so should be hitting doorsteps very soon


----------



## Daren

Mine arrived today. 4 individual bags. I'll give them a few days before I start.


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect then let the fun begin folks remember to give as detailed feedback as possible


----------



## Charliej

Got mine this morning too.


----------



## bignorry

Have mine now, will do my first bag in tomorrow and post up results.


----------



## Xpenno

Mine are here also







ready to go you say?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

According to James yes but I would leave them for a couple of days more


----------



## alisingh

Have you still got me down on your list, coffeechap?


----------



## Glenn

I'm really pleased that you are able to enjoy the Coffee Circle beans

I have just finished a bag of Barnraiser Espresso and it is in my top 5 for this year so far


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> According to James yes but I would leave them for a couple of days more


Ok, machine is standing down.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spukey

Mine have arrived! Yippee, first coffee will be tomorrow! No roasters shot gidelines on the website so i will just set off as standard and go from there.

Coffeechap i still cannot post on the group page and have looked at your email and cannot see an invite request, help please haha


----------



## ronsil

I am using 18 grams in & getting 25 grams out for 28 seconds including 3 secs pre-infusion at 93C

I picked mine up from James this morning & decided to use a bag a week for the 4 weeks. I think you may well find these at their best window earlier than the Rave Beans.

Initial reaction is great. Very much to my personal taste. Tomorrow I'm going to try them in an Aeropress.

Watch this space!


----------



## coffeechap

James has said use them, however a lot of us are using them up very quickly and the point is to at least give done feedback later on, I shall bow to your knowledge Ron, so get cracking folks, I can't use mine until I return anyway.


----------



## badger28

This afternoon I used 15g in to 24g out in 29 seconds.

Initially I was amazed I got the grind pretty much spot on.

The shot was lovely. I am not great at describing flavours however this was smooth and developed as it went on. Not as dark as last months (in my opinion) however I got far more depth out of these.

So much so that I immediately had a second espresso. I was pretty excitable for the next hour.


----------



## CamV6

Mine arrived earlier today so looking forward to trying these out. What sort of grind are these beans needing. Do they want coarser or finer than the last lot?


----------



## ronsil

IMO very similar to last lot from Rave.


----------



## badger28

My first two attempts were on pretty much the same setting also.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mine got delivered to the neighbour I think ( did it go Royal Mail , as there was a card in the letter box ) . I have a horrible feeling they have gone away for a few days .......


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid came over yesterday so we could not help but to open a bag and try them. They were roasted on the 10th and are quite light, which makes me think they may not need rested so long. With a new bean, I just leave the grind where the previous bean was and adjust on the fly. It was ball park but I was using the Mignon and not the k10.

The first two shots had a very spiced aroma. We got cinnamon, nutmeg and perhaps just a hint of Tescos All Spice in there. Quite a thin mouth feel but the taste was quite acidic without any particular flavour coming through (at this stage).

Will report back. I suspect marzipan will come through at some point and if that does, then perhaps when at their peak, we may get that hint of icing sugar that many so desperately seek.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hurrah neighbour came round . Pulled two shots so far . 14g in 16 vst and 16g in 18 g vst. Preferred the second dose , but that is my go to dose for all new beans . Still need to go finer and the pour was still a little quick . Not unpleasant , but haven't hit the grind right yet, and so not getting anything in terms of definate flavours . Agree seems a little lighter than previous DSOL and the Italian blend I'd been using from a roasters in Nottingham also . Will report back


----------



## Xpenno

I've had a play, not perfected the grind yet though, seems to flow quite a bit faster then my previous Rave Columbian beans. As it was the first shot was quite thin and whilst not unpleasant, wasn't great either. The second, with a slightly tighter grind, I drank as a long black and there were some really nice flavours coming through, as other have already said nutmegs were in there for me, there was also a slightly unpleasant chemical taste which could have been down to having a few too many drinks the night before. I'm going to go a little tighter tomorrow and I'll post some more feedback then.


----------



## garydyke1

Ill pop over and give a 2nd opinion!?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> I've had a play, not perfected the grind yet though, seems to flow quite a bit faster then my previous Rave Columbian beans. As it was the first shot was quite thin and whilst not unpleasant, wasn't great either. The second, with a slightly tighter grind, I drank as a long black and there were some really nice flavours coming through, as other have already said nutmegs were in there for me, there was also a slightly unpleasant chemical taste which could have been down to having a few too many drinks the night before. I'm going to go a little tighter tomorrow and I'll post some more feedback then.


I found the same as you , although not as dark as the bean I was drinking before, I was getting faster pulls than I expected, and had to go finer .


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Ill pop over and give a 2nd opinion!?


Of course! Drop me a line.

Spence


----------



## ronsil

To get the best from this bean I'm not finding easy. Yes nutmeg & sweet spices & some background fruit. Today I upped the brew temp to 94C & that saw a big increase in flavour. I'm still looking for the 'zing' in the Bean but have to say I can't find it yet.

Would very much like to hear Gary's opinion on it. If he gets to Spence to try it that would be great, otherwise I'll try to send a sample direct to him.

Are you OK with that Gary?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok went to 17 g in the 18 g vst this morning, short pre infusion ( maybe 3 seconds ) , and let it run for 25 seconds after . Gave it a fuller looking , slower pour , with little more fullness. Getting slight spice, perhaps a hint of almond . Prefer this as espresso as opposed to milk based at moment ( which is rare for me ) .

Ok another 17g in the 18 vst. Pulled as a mid point ristretto . Getting compact flavours but the marzipan definitely came out fighting with the sweetness one would expect from this kind of shot.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

First try of the beans today.

19g in 32g out in 25 secs. I could get the fruit tastes coming through quite strongly. There were other sweet tastes in the background that I couldn't quite pick out, i'm guessing these were the spice. A bit on the thin side but still had some mouthfeel.

Will go finer and see how this develops and will then play about with the dose.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

19 in, 26 out in 25 secs. Very smooth, strong fruit flavours, good mouth feel and can get the marzipan. Very nice,better than the previous shot.


----------



## Geordie Boy

My first try today. 15g in a 15g VST. 23g out in 27s so not a bad first shot.

First impression is the crema is like a silky smooth marzipan topping on top of a bold espresso cake (the espresso bit being not too dissimilar to the last Rave bean on first impression) but with definite spice. In fact the spice bit lingers in the mouth and keeps getting warmer way after the shot.

A very interesting bean


----------



## 4085

I had a couple today, and I think I got just a hint of icing sugar with the second! Cannot wait to get home for another. My pal who I respect palate wise says after that it might go nutty or fruity.


----------



## ronsil

Finding it very similar to a Easter Simnal Cake. Marzipan-Mixed spice-Predominate nutmeg. Very soft in the mouth. No chocolate or caramel. Also agree best as a short espresso or macchiato.


----------



## Xpenno

Even with the grind tightened up I'm still getting next to no fruit from this one, it's smooooth as a baby's backside though.


----------



## coffeechap

Saw a picture of the bean today, is the general opinion that these are beyond medium?


----------



## Xpenno

coffeechap said:


> Saw a picture of the bean today, is the general opinion that these are beyond medium?


I've never lived on the DSOL before so I have nothing to directly compare to, however, I would say that these are medium or just over when compared to other beans that I have tried. I class most Has Bean roasts as light and I have certainly had much darker roasts than this.


----------



## Geordie Boy

I agree with Xpenno. I'd say medium, however if you had to push me one way or the other I'd definitly side with it going more towards dark than light. So just over medium to me


----------



## 4085

Had a couple just now in milk, and the bean does not cut through at all for me. I still hope it will come good though. I had no choice as they were the only beans I had left!


----------



## bubbajvegas

I've had a few various shots today,must admit I haven't picked up on any flavours you guys have but my taste buds are probably fairly dead today after rum and cigars last night but I think it's pretty strong tasting and thought it cut through the milk easily,I'd say medium roast for me colour wise


----------



## Daren

Visually I would describe these as medium roast (I'm no expert and only have Rave, Extract and Hasbean as my references).

So far I've only had them in milk.... Cappas and Flattys. I'm struggling to describe them.... So far "M'eh" comes to mind.

Edit - 15g in, 24g out, 27 seconds


----------



## Yes Row

20g vst extracted over 29s and into a flat white. Hard to describe the flavours ( plus had a raging hangover!!) However I am sure I could taste curly wurly and wait for it.....aniseed??? Is it only me?

Working from home tomorrow so will have a real play then


----------



## Geordie Boy

Just tried it with 17g in an 18g VST but didn't quite get the grind right so poured a little slow, however the result was that the flavour was totally muted compared to the earlier shot. Will try again tomorrow with the 17g dose though it looks like a smaller dose might be the way to go


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yes Row said:


> 20g vst extracted over 29s and into a flat white. Hard to describe the flavours ( plus had a raging hangover!!) However I am sure I could taste curly wurly and wait for it.....aniseed??? Is it only me?


I'm wondering what milk will do to it and won't be surprised if it tastes a little different


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I'm wondering what milk will do to it and won't be surprised if it tastes a little different


Make it a lighter colour ...........


----------



## Geordie Boy

Mrboots2u said:


> Make it a lighter colour ...........


but I'm still drinking chocolate milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> but I'm still drinking chocolate milk


Sorry Geordie I was just being a twat before! Have had it in milk. Struggling to get a massive cut through with it. Hints of spicy I suppose in milk


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Agree with the general consensus of it being a medium roast compared to what I've had previously. I'd be tempted to either drop the dose to 15 or up it to 20 and try a different basket.

On the 2 shots I did as espressos I didn't get the slightest hint of choc. Definitely strong fruit flavours on both dosing 19g. The marzipan after taste was only on the shorter shot. I couldn't pick out the spice on it, but definitely a sweetness in there.


----------



## Xpenno

Just had a bigger dose, extraction was slow but I just let it run. More fruit notes came through and it tasted good. maybe it just needs more time?


----------



## Spukey

I too am struggling to taste much in this at the moment, especially in milk. All i can say at the moment is it is smooth. It must need more rest but at the moment i have had better beans.


----------



## ronsil

Spukey said:


> It must need more rest


I'd like to think so, but I have my doubts about this one.

It seems to hate milk


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yep it's not a milk loving blend at the moment, through one packet. Gonna leave it for a day or two and see what happens


----------



## Charliej

I've not even opened my 1st packet yet but they are next on the list, I needed a return to some familiar ground with Jampit after my recent flitting around between coffees.


----------



## Daren

Just tried this as an espresso as it wasn't doing much for me in milk. I must say I think it's great this way! It had a nutty flavour whilst drinking followed by a sweet salty celery aftertaste (which I liked). Lovely mouth feel as well.

I'm now looking forward to another.

15g in a 15g VST. 25g out in 27 seconds.


----------



## jonners

I am finding it difficult to say much about these so far. Slightly fruity as espresso, 16g in 25g out. Not spicy or nutty for me up to now, and not a lot of character.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Just had a shot of this in a short black and I could have sworn it was a dumerso,blueberry galore,not a hint of this in any previous shots,weird to the max


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

jonners said:


> I am finding it difficult to say much about these so far. Slightly fruity as espresso, 16g in 25g out. Not spicy or nutty for me up to now, and not a lot of character.


Same. A bit of initial fruitiness. It's pleasant enough but unremarkable so far. 21g into 33g.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right I'm gonna have a play again with this bean . Second bag gonna open . Let's see what we can find . Dfk , there will be no icing sugar or taste of angel cake tho .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

bubbajvegas said:


> Just had a shot of this in a short black and I could have sworn it was a dumerso,blueberry galore,not a hint of this in any previous shots,weird to the max


What dose were you using Bubba?

I did a shot at 19g in and 25g out which seemed to be darker in tastes this morning. Strong fruits and still had the marzipan though.


----------



## badger28

I had two great shots when I first opened this coffee, however have not been near it since!

I have no idea what changed. Ah well, will keep trying.


----------



## bubbajvegas

16g in,no idea if output as diluted but ran for 25s and quite a bit before blonding


----------



## bubbajvegas

Going against the grain here,just had a cappa,5oz cup,cut through the milk great,very enjoyable and an espresso/ristretto,16.5g in 24.5g out,bout 1.25oz volume,blueberry chocolate,good mouthfeel,very balanced...I like it


----------



## Spukey

MIne in milk this morning was also better but still bland! I will try the shorter shot output later today 17 into 25 and see what i get


----------



## Mrboots2u

bubbajvegas said:


> Going against the grain here,just had a cappa,5oz cup,cut through the milk great,very enjoyable and an espresso/ristretto,16.5g in 24.5g out,bout 1.25oz volume,blueberry chocolate,good mouthfeel,very balanced...I like it


I'll give that a go tonight . This morning I nailed the grind ( at 6.30 believe it or not ) .16g in ( 18 vst ) 25g out in 26 seconds. Put through milk . Cut through but I didn't get any choc or blueberry . Then again my mouth may have been full of the taste of toothpaste still.

I'll go for a ristretto tonight .


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Lowered the dose.

Tried 16g in a 15g VST, 30g out in 25 secs.

A bit thin as you'd expect with that output, but still strong fruits, slight choc, marzipan after taste. There were other watery after tastes that I could pick up but couldn't identify. Will try again later tonight, as ever will go finer


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm still getting an increase in the darker tastes and less of the marzipan. Fruits still there.


----------



## ronsil

Definite chocolate flavours arriving this morning. Its now 13 days after roasting.

Up to now a very nice but ordinary bean. I think the 'zing' is just coming on.

Lets hear from you all. It does help the Roaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u

ronsil said:


> Definite chocolate flavours arriving this morning. Its now 13 days after roasting.
> 
> Up to now a very nice but ordinary bean. I think the 'zing' is just coming on.
> 
> Lets hear from you all. It does help the Roaster.


Hi Ron , struggling to get past the toothpaste taste in my mouth this morning , but what dose you using , as am struggling to get any chocolate flavours ( but would love to ...)


----------



## ronsil

This morning I did it on my Daughter's Classic.

18 gms into a naked PF. Drew off 1 cup water. Thermometer indicating 88C with light out. Put the beans through the Versalab (very fine grind 3.3 on scale against normally 4.1 to give you some idea) & into the PF. Locked in & waited for temp to show 98C,no light on (remember not actual temp but outside of boiler). Switched on & drew 26 gms out in 28 seconds. Got 300 mls of microfoamed milk as well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right toothpaste taste gone , second one in of the day . 15.5 g in 18 vst . 22-23 g out in 25 seconds . Losing its overpowering taste ( whether that is marzipan almond etc. ) . Leaving it bit smoother ( no chocolate yet ) , and better in milk than previous attempts also. Still something there I can't tell that's not quite to my taste , It's progressing to ok, but can't say more than that at the moment.


----------



## Daren

Boots - have you tried it as espresso? It's lovely and smooth


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Have to agree with Daren. Even when it's pulled longer (my mistake) with 33g output it has a great smooth mouth feel as an espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> Boots - have you tried it as espresso? It's lovely and smooth


Yep I tend to make two , first one for milk them one for espresso after.


----------



## Daren

What did you think?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok so in the spirit of trying to make this a little more interactive, and to get the best out of the bean , i have made a clip .

Please give me some feedback ( apart from the machine needs a clean and you can see my ugly face )

16g in 18 vst - , naked pf , 3 second pre infuse ( lever is up when clip starts ) . Weight out on the scale.

Too fast? too blonde to quick?

[video=youtube;t-7w37K4uhc]


----------



## Daren

It does start really quickly - is that normal on the L1 (I know you've pre-infused but I still get a pause before I see coffee when I pre-infuse).


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> It does start really quickly - is that normal on the L1 (I know you've pre-infused but I still get a pause before I see coffee when I pre-infuse).


I stated recoding after the lever had gone up so it's not quite real time . I think it's a bit quick . Gonna go finer and load a clip 2 up . All to keep me from cleaning the house today ...


----------



## Daren

Yeah - just heard your timer beep as the flow started so assumed you time from then? How did it taste?


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> I stated recoding after the lever had gone up so it's not quite real time . I think it's a bit quick . Gonna go finer and load a clip 2 up . All to keep me from cleaning the house today ...


Forget cleaning the house.... Get your priorities right man and clean the L1. (Don't forget your e-cloth







)


----------



## ronsil

Daren said:


> (Don't forget your e-cloth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think those Stainless Steel e-cloths are really good. A lot cheaper than the SS Cleaning Mousse I used to use & they are so easy to use.

Brilliant finish every time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Does the L1 benefit from under dosing the VST's?

For a 16g dose I've dropped to a 15g basket

I've found over dosing the VST's seem to work better with the Classic (obviously completely different leagues).

19g in a 18g VST seems to work rather well.


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Does the L1 benefit from under dosing the VST's?
> 
> For a 16g dose I've dropped to a 15g basket
> 
> I've found over dosing the VST's seem to work better with the Classic (obviously completely different leagues).
> 
> 19g in a 18g VST seems to work rather well.


Yes under dosing gives it bit more head room, the the basket, seems to help taste profile and pre infusion ( when lever is down ).

Clip 2 is on the way ....


----------



## drude

I used to put 19g in an 18gVST with my Silvia but put 16.5ish into the same basket on my L1. Haven't tried bigger doses - from what I've read the L1 is more suited to no more than 18g.


----------



## garydyke1

I have gained 2 bags of this coffee and will be dialling in later.


----------



## ShortShots

Just received my 2 bags, looking forwards to getting stuck in. I've heard good things of coffee circle


----------



## garydyke1

Many thanks to those who organised for me to recieve the 2 bags. The coffee looks a touch darker than what I usually play with but certainly not what I would associate with DSOL!

My plan of attack , 20g VST , machine set to 93c, get dialled in for 30g output in 27 seconds & from there play with the brew ratios....

Will feed back accordingly


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok clip two, bit slower pour. Same dose 16g in 18 g VST. 25.5 ish out. Perhaps could have let run for a little longer or is a tad slow this time >


----------



## garydyke1

and how did it taste?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> and how did it taste?


 Bit more zing ( fruitish ) to than previous shots with smoother edges ( by this i mean it lost some of the unidentifiable after taste i had been getting ) , just pulled another nice one ( same dose ) , good naked pf pour , went up to 28 g out put this time in about 28 seconds.

You tried it yet Gary


----------



## garydyke1

No not yet. Will have a play tonight and tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Mrboots2u

I see you have changed your title .........


----------



## garydyke1

Title? Which one?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Title? Which one?


Idontevaluatecoffeinmilk


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks been playing with this this afternoon, have pulled this longer at 94 degrees on a San remo Verona, this is definitely too light for my preference, I picked up gooseberries when pulled longer didn't weigh but would estimate 17 grams in 34 grams out over 28 seconds, very drinkable but not really to my taste, put 4 oz of milk on it in a cappuccino, and just thought where did it go? It seems like this is lost in milk, so probably at its best as a piccolo if you want milk with it.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Idontevaluatecoffeinmilk


Tis true, I dont


----------



## garydyke1

coffeechap said:


> Ok folks been playing with this this afternoon, have pulled this longer at 94 degrees on a San remo Verona, this is definitely too light for my preference, I picked up *gooseberries *when pulled longer didn't weigh but would estimate 17 grams in 34 grams out over 28 seconds, very drinkable but not really to my taste, put 4 oz of milk on it in a cappuccino, and just thought where did it go? It seems like this is lost in milk, so probably at its best as a piccolo if you want milk with it.


Ive never seen Gooseberry as a coffee tasting note. (Rolls sleeves up) Need to dig into this


----------



## Geordie Boy

OK a few days in I'm still getting marzipan but the spice has become more subtle. I'm finding subtle fruit under thick chocolate which gives a lingering mouth feel. Personally I think it tastes a lot darker than what it looks like it should


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok in contrast to the more developed tasting notes .... I'm getting less of the taste that I didn't like ( spice? Marzipan ? Bitter ? ) and it's become smoother and a little fruitier . Agree better as espresso . I think some of this is down to be being just more persistent and accurate in my shots than have had to be with other beans , which have instantly hit the tasting notes I prefer more ....


----------



## Geordie Boy

I agree with the need to be accurate with this one


----------



## Mrboots2u

Geordie Boy said:


> I agree with the need to be accurate with this one


Yep not very forgiving even on the L1


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Geordie Boy said:


> I agree with the need to be accurate with this one


Defo. I found the difference between pulling a short shot and a longer one is really slight.

I was trying to tweak the grind today and I was all over the place. Pulled a 16g in 16g out in 30 secs.....not good for me.


----------



## garydyke1

Sorry guys not had a chance to play today, family stuff priority again


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Sorry guys not had a chance to play today, family stuff priority again


Still interested to know what you make of it tho at some point Mr ****.


----------



## garydyke1

Yes , it will be tested to destruction


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> Yes , it will be tested to destruction


LOL!!! I hope the beans are ready for you.


----------



## garydyke1

''Barnraiser is a loved up community minded chocolate and caramel love bomb of a coffee! An espresso with the aim of being sweet, stable and with rich viscous mouthfeel. The name is from that Harrison Ford film "Witness" and the montage where the whole community come together to eat, drink and build a fella his barn! The idea being that when its someone elses turn, he'll be there to help build that one. The idea of community carries very strongly though the coffee industry, and the inspiration for the blend. The exact profile will change with the coffees used but the aim will always be that sweet full bodied crowd pleaser!''

ok, but whats in it?


----------



## 4085

bits of wood and rusty nails.........but with a hint of marzipan or is it creosote?


----------



## coffeechap

I honestly don't know what is it Gary I know that a bean has changed from the usual blend but that is it


----------



## ronsil

I also don't know the beans that are in the blend. I'm on way to CoffeeFix right now & will try to find out.

Its very true the Barnraiser Blend does change but i haven't had anything like this one at CoffeeFix where it is their house espresso.


----------



## 4085

I must apologise for my humour! I have certainly had worse coffees, and better coffees than this. For me, I think the most annoying thing is that it is not a dark bean, yet the instructions given out to the roasters is very clear. So far, only 2 roasters have followed guidelines which makes me suspect that once you cut away all the marketing blurb and hype and in some cases, fancy packaging, the actual bean can fall well short and the roasters do not have the skills set to move away from the medium to light that the vast majority of the (pump driven) market requires.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right so pulled a shot ago am this morning , from a bag I opened first ( I then opened a second bag three days later and used that one up first , don't ask ...)

It is changing for the first time I started to get chocolate notes from it. Perhaps it needed more , with this and a combination of pulling this shots better yesterday . I will say tho that I am certain there is a taste difference between the bag today ( opened Sunday used a couple of shots and left ) , and the one I opened late Tuesday and have bombed through.

Make any sense ?


----------



## garydyke1

This is a finicky blend to dial in, and believe me once you've tried dialling in Pacamara naturals you'll understand finicky.

1mm of movement on the royal dial either way and the parameters are all over the place, as were the tasting notes.

Any way , 5 shots in. The best I managed to get :

92c

19.9g dose.

29.2g output (split pour into 2 singles)

35 second shot time. Coffee hits cup at 15 seconds

Bright white wine acidity, like a sweet german riesling , transitioning into a hint of butterscotch, then something woody/hay/straw...finishing with roastyness.

A longer, cooler extraction seems to push the sweetness and dumb-down the impact of the roast profile.

This for me is a blend with one component I dislike and one or two I might if they were on their own. Its failing to deliver what I would expect DSOL fan base would apprechiate (choc, spice , caramels) but the woodyness defect detracts from it ticking the box of your average Has Bean or SQM fan (roast taken a whisker too far to tick that box) however I suspect the roast if not taken this far would reveal the 'defect' further.

I get the marizipan comments as my first shot ooozed it (24 seconds 35g output) along with more fruit driven flavours (blueberry/blackberry if my arms were twisted?) however the roastyness dominated and I hated the thin but ''grainy'' mouthfeel.

The components must each have a sweetspot , I guess its a case of each individual finding their preference. Thus I dont think there is any synergy / harmony as a blend : (


----------



## garydyke1

Further to this I will have a play tonight to redial in...my milk n jugs death match with Milan : )


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> bits of wood and rusty nails.........but with a hint of marzipan or is it creosote?


For once we agree.....we both find woody notes in this blend


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> For once we agree.....we both find woody notes in this blend


Thats as maybe, but I do not know what I am talking about, and allegedly, you do....!


----------



## ronsil

In. Coffeefix now. The Blend is 50/50. El Salvador Bosque Lya & Sumatran Gegarang Village

Ron


----------



## garydyke1

ronsil said:


> In. Coffeefix now. The Blend is 50/50. El Salvador Bosque Lya & Sumatran Gegarang Village
> 
> Ron


Would like a play of the El Salv component by itself to explore the acidity and butterscotch . I suspect the Sumatran bit that's throwing me


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> Thats as maybe, but I do not know what I am talking about, and allegedly, you do....!


Not self proclaimed .


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> Not self proclaimed .


maybe not.....but I am!


----------



## garydyke1

dfk41 said:


> maybe not.....but I am!


You have the level of equipment to make everyone jealous mate , no excuses ; )


----------



## 4085

garydyke1 said:


> You have the level of equipment to make everyone jealous mate , no excuses ; )


Just because you have a Porsche, does not make you a racing driver!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> This is a finicky blend to dial in, and believe me once you've tried dialling in Pacamara naturals you'll understand finicky.
> 
> 1mm of movement on the royal dial either way and the parameters are all over the place, as were the tasting notes.
> 
> Any way , 5 shots in. The best I managed to get :
> 
> 92c
> 
> 19.9g dose.
> 
> 29.2g output (split pour into 2 singles)
> 
> 35 second shot time. Coffee hits cup at 15 seconds
> 
> Bright white wine acidity, like a sweet german riesling , transitioning into a hint of butterscotch, then something woody/hay/straw...finishing with roastyness.
> 
> A longer, cooler extraction seems to push the sweetness and dumb-down the impact of the roast profile.
> 
> This for me is a blend with one component I dislike and one or two I might if they were on their own. Its failing to deliver what I would expect DSOL fan base would apprechiate (choc, spice , caramels) but the woodyness defect detracts from it ticking the box of your average Has Bean or SQM fan (roast taken a whisker too far to tick that box) however I suspect the roast if not taken this far would reveal the 'defect' further.
> 
> I get the marizipan comments as my first shot ooozed it (24 seconds 35g output) along with more fruit driven flavours (blueberry/blackberry if my arms were twisted?) however the roastyness dominated and I hated the thin but ''grainy'' mouthfeel.
> 
> The components must each have a sweetspot , I guess its a case of each individual finding their preference. Thus I dont think there is any synergy / harmony as a blend : (


Anyway this kind of puts things into perspective for me . I thought I was just being noobie, but a also finding small change in grind leading to taste changing a lot.


----------



## 4085

I have had 2 learned friends around this morning. I made them an espresso using Java Jampit followed by the guest bean. Unfortunately, they could find nothing pleasant to say about it.

So, that makes me think is it me and my extraction? I am going to try overdosing, under dosing and anything else I can do over the weekend. If others can get a decent shot, then I will as well..that said, I am really struggling with it. The last espresso tasted bitter more than anything else and in milk, no taste at all. This is bag number 3 although I gave Systemic Kid one as well.


----------



## MarkyP

Opened my first bag this morning.

Wasted the first bag trying to get a decent pour - succeeded on the first shot out of a new bag... Go figure.

15.5 in 34g out in 25s - still a bit fast though. Actually tasted OK through milk, a hint of dark fruit in there somewhere, and a bit something else almost smoky. Wait, Gary had it woody, that's it!

I would agree, very picky this one as a full bag down the sink will testify!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> , but a also finding small change in grind leading to taste changing a lot.


Couldn't agree more, it is definitely a tricky one. I was thinking of upping it to a 20g dose but am fearing I may get through half a bag just getting it dialled in with a decent shot.

My original 19g dose in an 18g VST seemed more forgiving.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I have had 2 learned friends around this morning. I made them an espresso using Java Jampit followed by the guest bean. Unfortunately, they could find nothing pleasant to say about it.
> 
> So, that makes me think is it me and my extraction? I am going to try overdosing, under dosing and anything else I can do over the weekend. If others can get a decent shot, then I will as well..that said, I am really struggling with it. The last espresso tasted bitter more than anything else and in milk, no taste at all. This is bag number 3 although I gave Systemic Kid one as well.


Best shot I got was 16 g in the 18 vst. 25g out in 25 , three seconds pre infusion . Ground bloody fine . Normally I'm griding around the 3 - 4 mark on the k30 , this was at 1.5


----------



## MarkyP

Mrboots2u said:


> Best shot I got was 16 g in the 18 vst. 25g out in 25 , three seconds pre infusion . Ground bloody fine . Normally I'm griding around the 3 - 4 mark on the k30 , this was at 1.5


That's interesting - I'm normally sitting around the 5.5 mark and have just gone down to 5. Still a little quick.

Lost most of the fruit from the previous shot - still got the wood though!


----------



## Mrboots2u

MarkyP said:


> That's interesting - I'm normally sitting around the 5.5 mark and have just gone down to 5. Still a little quick.
> 
> Lost most of the fruit from the previous shot - still got the wood though!


Grind number All relative to dose and tamp, and zero point ,as long as it tastes good


----------



## urbanbumpkin

He he he .....a shot giving you wood. Sorry I should have grown out of this by now.


----------



## MarkyP

urbanbumpkin said:


> He he he .....a shot giving you wood. Sorry I should have grown out of this by now.


I'm not sure I'm liking t either!


----------



## jonners

I'm beginning to like this more, and getting more consistent results. !6g in, 30g out, fruit and chocolate coming through.







(No wood.







)


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> He he he .....a shot giving you wood. Sorry I should have grown out of this by now.


Urban ....... Get back to viz


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Urban ....... Get back to viz


Sorry....can't help it, I am a child.

One of our clients remarked (about the snow last year) saying in a very casual manner how he'd "woken up to five or six inches this morning"..... I had to hang up the call.


----------



## Spukey

I just don't think its a very good blend, it doesn't shine in milk or as an espresso, it's just ok, i certainly wouldn't buy it again. I'm still hoping it develops further but doubt it will.


----------



## jonners

urbanbumpkin said:


> One of clients remarked (about the snow last year) saying in very casual manner how he'd "woken up to five or six inches this morning"..... I had to hang up the call.


Reminds me of how I almost passed out in the deli when the buxom Swedish assistant asked me if I would like to see how big the baps were.


----------



## bignorry

like the others Im finding this bean needing finer grind harder tamp and its the first that me and the better half dont agree on re taste.She doesnt like it at all and has gone back to Italian Job saying " this is more like it". I dont find it fantastic but still got 2 bags to go.16g in 28g in 25 sec is about average and as long black or espresso ok , a little more forgiving as flat white.Im not getting any rich depth from it,hope its in the other bags?


----------



## bubbajvegas

Haha,I've gone back to the Italian job aswell,will revisit in a week or so,can't say I'm looking forward to it tho and if there's no improvement I won't be finishing it


----------



## garydyke1

Shall have much more of a play with this blend today. Ive still got about 375g in total


----------



## Mrboots2u

Right here's an admission , the choco shot I got yesterday was a different blend . I'd decanted some other blend into the barn raiser bag as had run out of jars etc . When I filled the machine up in the morning (6.20 ) . I went into auto pilot . Apologies guys for the misleading taste notes .

This morning back to the DSOL and again marzipan etc .....

Once more sorry .,.....

Derpty derp......


----------



## garydyke1

Try a shot of 3rds.

first 15 seconds into cup A

16-21 seconds into cup B

22-27 seconds into cup C

See if the cup C taste the most balanced and sweet, if so just pull the following shots a little longer


----------



## MarkyP

I've just made the first shot of the day, the woodiness has gone and it's been replaced with a hint of chocolate, the berries have gone missing as well... nice lingering aftertaste as well.

tightened the grind a touch since yesterday - still a little quick.


----------



## garydyke1

These beans are all over the shop. Last night 28 seconds was giving me 26g output, without touching grind setting today im getting 37g ! I normally expect a couple of grams to account for humidity and temperature change in the kitchen but this is madness.

finicky little feckers


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Agreed I'm finding them very inconsistent. Much more spraying too.


----------



## Daren

garydyke1 said:


> These beans are all over the shop. Last night 28 seconds was giving me 26g output, without touching grind setting today im getting 37g ! I normally expect a couple of grams to account for humidity and temperature change in the kitchen but this is madness.
> 
> finicky little feckers


I'm glad it's not just me. I thought my technique had gone to pot as I'm finding each extraction so different. I've only got 1 bag to go and have yet to find that knockout shot. I've given up using this in milk - but I'm happy to finish the rest off as espresso.

I'm still going to stick with my first impressions of these beans - "M'eh".


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks I have spoken to James at coffee circle, he is pretty mortified that we have been struggling with this one, his roasting style is to go with his senses and with this one he changed a tried and tested blend by removing one of the beans and changing the percentages of the other two. Clearly most of us have struggled to get something fab out of this combination from a mixture of equipment and experience, I personally would like to thank all participants this month for their honesty and straight talking when it came to this roast, as it has allowed James to reconsider his take on this blend.

As a way to satisfy the wants of the group and to put things right, James has very kindly volunteered to do another roast for us that you will all receive the first week of November following a tried and tested blend that is very highly regarded on here. The beans will be free, we will just contribute towards the cost to get these posted out, taken from the subscriptions. I have contacted the next roaster to put back the darker side until the beginning of December.

I would be great-full if we could now keep the comments on the original blend down to a minimum and look forward to the next blend, I will set up a new thread for that one.....


----------



## Spukey

Thats very genuine of the roaster! Everyone makes a mistake and new blends are trial and error after all!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spukey said:


> Thats very genuine of the roaster! Everyone makes a mistake and new blends are trial and error after all!


Yep agree, thanks for this Mr Roaster and CC


----------



## bignorry

big thanks to Dave and James


----------



## Spukey

Boots i went again wednesday and no luck again, i am going tomorrow am and if he has no beans for me i am pulling him over the counter and beating Mrs. Atha out of him haha


----------



## Mrboots2u

Spukey said:


> Boots i went again wednesday and no luck again, i am going tomorrow am and if he has no beans for me i am pulling him over the counter and beating Mrs. Atha out of him haha


Spukey you are a gent and a scholar , above and beyond mate. If you manager to get some ill send you something in return....


----------



## jonners

Big thanks to James of Coffee Circle for his generous attitude. May his business flourish!

An added thought: When coffeechap starts the new thread, perhaps it would be kind to delete this one?


----------



## garydyke1

I have found 15g of barnraiser + 5g of Has Bean Limoncillo Pacamara washed is a great base for a flatwhite


----------



## ronsil

I know we want to call an end to discussion on these beans but I have also been blending with other beans.

Had some success adding a third Columbian Esperanza (Rave) to two thirds Barnraiser.

If you are wondering what to do with these beans try some blending. Better than binning them.


----------



## 4515

As a guest to dsol it seems that I didn't dip my toe in the darker water at the best of times. As has been suggested, I won't dwell on this. However, I can appreciate some of what the beans had to offer. If there is the option to trial dsol on the next run I'd be happy to give it another go


----------



## coffeechap

The guests will get some of the replacement beans as well, just need a £3 contribution to the postage cost.


----------

